# Shallow mount sub enclosures- a market waiting to be tapped?



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

With the proliferation of thin subs hitting the market, I'm surprised at the total lack of prefabricated boxes for these things. Unless someone can point me to a company selling .5 cubic foot boxes for 10's and 12's...


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

http://www.foxacoustics.com/


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

c_nitty said:


> http://www.foxacoustics.com/


I don't get it. They don't offer any universal boxes...


----------



## DMP23 (Jul 28, 2010)

Just have someone build one. Its the way to go and you can tell them exactly how you want it.


----------



## tornaido_3927 (Nov 23, 2009)

Aren't universal boxes generally the downfall of subbass? There are a lot of reasons people get custom ones made, as DMP23 suggested..


----------



## MaXius (Dec 18, 2009)

Plus if you're going for shallow, it usually means you don't have a lot of space and are most likely putting it in a weird/tight spot.. like my boot - no way a prefab square chunky box would have gone in there under the floor; I made my own fiberglass one to fit.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

tornaido_3927 said:


> Aren't universal boxes generally the downfall of subbass? There are a lot of reasons people get custom ones made, as DMP23 suggested..


Sure, but the masses buy prefab boxes and not custom ones.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Dimension Audio on eBay sells a 10" and 12" underseat enclosure. 6.5" height for the 10" .5 cu ft. .7 for the 12"



49 shipped


----------



## musicfan (May 31, 2011)

They are hard to find. Atrend is one manufacturer who offers a few.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

If shallow mount subs ever gain more than a small percentage of market share, rest assured that mass-produced empty enclosures for them will soon follow.

For as few of them as we sell compared to 'traditional' subs, it just isn't worthwhile to inventory boxes for them.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Chaos said:


> If shallow mount subs ever gain more than a small percentage of market share, rest assured that mass-produced empty enclosures for them will soon follow.
> 
> For as few of them as we sell compared to 'traditional' subs, it just isn't worthwhile to inventory boxes for them.


Really? Seems that shallow subs are selling well. Maybe not on DIYMA, but most people walking into stores with trucks walk out with shallow woofers.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Angrywhopper said:


> Really? Seems that shallow subs are selling well. Maybe not on DIYMA, but most people walking into stores with trucks walk out with shallow woofers.


If may be that way near you. All I can say is that it seems like most people are still under the impression that shallow subs are inferior to the standard version. If the application calls for it, they would rather fit a smaller overall size sub than a shallow one more often than not.

Actually, I think that shallow subs are a little late to the party. Almost every truck we work on is either an extended cab or king cab, and the subs go into either custom or prefab enclosures under the rear seat. In the nineties, everybody was trying to shoehorn subs behind the seats in mini-truck cabs. Now, not so much.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Chaos said:


> If may be that way near you. All I can say is that it seems like most people are still under the impression that shallow subs are inferior to the standard version. If the application calls for it, they would rather fit a smaller overall size sub than a shallow one more often than not.
> 
> Actually, I think that shallow subs are a little late to the party. Almost every truck we work on is either an extended cab or king cab, and the subs go into either custom or prefab enclosures under the rear seat. In the nineties, everybody was trying to shoehorn subs behind the seats in mini-truck cabs. Now, not so much.


Yeah it could be just my area? 

Although regular subs might fit in prefab boxes under seats, they usually don't sound that great.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

i still think the shallow sub market is waiting to be tapped! let alone the boxes. i mean seriously, how many really good shallow woofers are there out there? not many! probly count the _*good*_ ones on one hand, where there are hundreds, if not thousands of good conventional subwoofers available.


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Audio Enhancers has been making shallow mount pre fabs for a while now , just a straight shallow square enclosure,


----------



## rysc86 (Aug 2, 2011)

i wouldn't say shallow mounts are late. the trend now is do "oem plus" style installs that don't take up alot of space so the car vehicle is still functional. there are some like the SI BM3 and JL tw5 that offer pretty much the same performance as a mid level standard size(I say mid level since i'm dealt mostly with subs that weigh as much as toddlers) as far as sealed prefabbed enclosures go there really isn't much of a performance benefit of custom if the prefab is made of decent material and you take the time to give it some bracing


----------



## cgm246 (Jun 27, 2011)

I think alot of market space is avaiable for it to grow, just not in the average 10" and up due to space....I think that 5"-8" is the true market test, as it is more and more cars offering underseat "sub"woofers in that range.


----------

